# March Challenge: Zero



## Fin

Click here for the workshop thread


* Chosen by astroannie, this month's prompt is "Zero"*


You're free to interpret the prompt in any way you wish, though site rules apply. The winner will receive the Laureate award, a free month of FoWF, and will get to choose next month's prompt.

You may have your entry posted in the *workshop thread* if you wish to protect your first rights. Note: If you do so, you must post a link to it here in the main thread or risk being disqualified.

Please send your entry to *Fin* if you wish to enter anonymously. If you would like it to be posted in the workshop section, then say so within the PM.

You have a ten minute grace period to edit your work after posting. Anything after that and it'll be discounted. So make sure it's as finished as it can be before entering.

Do not post comments in this thread. It's for entries only. If you have any questions or comments, please post them in the *Bards' Bistro.*


*This challenge will close on the 14th of March at 6pm EST.*


----------



## toddm

*Zero Confidence*

Like the hills of heaven, she lay 
serene and splendid in the night, 
forgetful of the golden day 
and dreaming in the silver light. 

Dreaming of the loss of love, 
of flowers blooming on the sea 
and gulls descending from above 
who bore them off quite merrily. 

Shadows shifted on the wall, 
the shy moon fled the brazen sun; 
she heard the robin sweetly call, 
her wedding day had now begun.


----------



## Pidgeon84

_Mean nothing_

As I look into your eyes 
I see you but you can’t see me
I have to leave to mean anything
Even if it means being alone
I will matter more wandering in the dark
Standing in the doorway 
You wouldn’t even pass me a second glance
The sound of rain so quiet 
But the screaming in my head drowns it out
I scream, cry and beg
I don’t know why it means so much to me
When I mean nothing to you
And as I light this last cigarette 
I will turn away for the last time
Though the scars will always haunt me
I suppose it’s time 
Time to find something I’ve never been able to find
A home to call my own
It was time to find a warm bed
Even if I never found it
Even if I just wandered in the rain
At least I would be free
 Free of your insipid silence


----------



## Ethan

The Last Zero!

Shitzu was a plucky kid, so it wasn’t hard to see,
Why at the age of fourteen he became Kamikaze.
his failing eyesight was no prob’, they didn’t seem to mind,
if he could see a battleship then he would do just fine.
So they gave him goggles and a hat and a bandage round his head,
just what for he never knew, for  soon he would be dead.
Now the training was intensive, and instruction sort of squeezed,
Just find a boat and sink it, the emperor’ll  be pleased.
Hands outstretched, he searched the field  until he found his plane,
then he climbed aboard and started up, swearing not to die in vain.
His squadron in formation left, with flags of white and red,
but distracted by a seagull flock, Shitzu  followed them instead.
Higher ever higher soared the seagulls and the plane,
And Shitzu knew within his heart he’d ne’er see home again.
As his wingman turned in sudden dive, Shitzu did the same,
and through his spinning cockpit glass he saw what was to blame.
Far below, upon a sea, of gently rolling swells,
Shitzu squinted at a ship,and thought  ‘I’ll give ‘em Hell’ ...........(In Japanese of course)
Now a barns a barn, all said and done, but Shitzu couldn’t tell,
so as his Zero, Zeroed in, the farmers ran like hell.

Upon his grave, these words are carved, for all Japan to see,
’Three tons of grass, and Shitzu’s ass, rest here for posterity’


----------



## escorial

O or 0

Which came first ?
The letter ‘o’ or zero!
O or 0 on the keyboard.
Do you know?


----------



## Squalid Glass

*Countdown*


I often think about the universe
and loss. But meter is always scarce; 
time is just God doing his worst,
so I guess I’ll make this terse:
You are no longer here.
I look at the far,
dark sky on clear
nights at stars
light-years
go--


----------



## Pandora

*All For Naught*

I have to sit and wonder . . .

Why ?

Is life a joke on those you play
or is the day the play for play ?

It is surely not in kindness done, 
nor in love,
interest
 or blindness won.

I fear, I feel the fact, revenge,
in petty green you lunge, pretend
and so within your wake 

all trust is lost . . .


and all for naught.


----------



## erinranning

*Romantic Zero - dubious haiku (3/3/3):


*He kissed me,
and I farted.
That was that.


----------



## Gumby

*00:00*

The solid thunk of closing door
wakes me once more,
startling as a slap.
There is something so final
about that sound— like

the period
at
the end
of
the last
line in a book.

The silence that follows
(my black hole in space)
sucks all thought, energy
and fears into it.

And there in that void
the bargaining begins.
Begging any deity
who will listen, promising things
I can never deliver,
If she’ll only come back.

But it’s zero hundred hours—
and Hope has left the house.


----------



## Sage Celestine

*Removed*

​_Removed at authors request_​


----------



## dannyboy

The Hanged Man:

She needed a cave, 
My arms were wings.
She sought words, 
I continued  to scream.
She asked for quiet, 
I wanted a battle. 
She sought a second chance.
Me, a shot at redemption. 

We wiggled about in her black silk sheets,  
cacooned ourselves with flesh,  
hid from the days, pretended nights  
rolled into each other like waves. 

We leaked like blood from a wound; nightmares, 
dreams and regret strung up like Christmas lights – 
so the whole world could see what was coming
everyone except me, anger makes us blind, 
deaf to all but inner voices, desperate 
for another round when the bell has rung, 
the door slammed shut and, without ever knowing 
how it came about, I sat beside the table, 
with the telephone in hand, the dial tone whispered
zero…zero…zero… the New Greek oracle - 
its signal a finality my wretched heart understood 
far more than my mind ever could.


----------



## Ariel

the emptiness
of space 
is nothing
to the silence 
of my soul 
without you.


----------



## aj47

*The Power of Nothing (reverse etheree)*

Zero holds, in itself, the power of ten.
Without it, one remains all alone.
Ten thousand trillion is only
one with a herd of zeroes
stampeding behind it,
Zeroes to the left,
numeric ghosts.
They whisper,
nothing
here.​


----------



## Gargh

*

Prove it*​


----------

